# Weight Gainer



## Law08 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi,

Please could you recommend me a good weight gainer, I would make my own with whey, oats, peanut butter e.c.t But when I'm working I don't have time to do all that.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Serious mass...but in all honesty, I can't see how anyone can be to busy to spend 5 mins blending a shake each morning.

Before I was working for myself, I was doing 70 hour weeks and still managed to blend up

Oats, Bannan, milk, peanut butter, ice,argave and whey in a blender each morning. Plus when you do it yourself you know exactly what your getting, not loads of artificial lab made crap


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Tried a few recently and most are heavy on maltodextrin and really thick

Gaspari real mass is a lot thinner and tastes excellent

The bulk supplement suppliers will probably do a clone version


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Bulk powders complete mass with 3 tbsps of peanut oil

900kcals

40g protein

66g carbs

53g fat

Very lean, no sugar or fillers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Eat more or just make your own, simple and cheaper


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

Bodybuilding warehouse performance mass is good and clean also very cheap:thumb:


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry to hijack, what's people's thoughts on matrix anabolic?

The choc mint tastes awesome! Just lime after eights although that won't help my growth lol .


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

I've had good results from prolab n large2, in the end I stopped using it because it was sometimes hard to get a hold of with it being from the states, usually when one website is out of stock they all are... Used to get it in chocolate flavour and it's drinkable.

At the moment I'm using reflex instant mass from what I've looked it it's best on paper, carb source is low GI as opposed to other weight gainers which usually have maltodextrin as the main carb source which are fine for post workout but not during the day.

I usually get it from discount supplements for £50 after applying the 12% discount they email all the time, looks like the price has went up since I last bought it however. Ps tastes like pure **** and it's like drinking gravel!!! From what I've been reading recently I'm not to sure if it would make much difference physique wise whether it's low GI or high....


----------



## Debo10 (Apr 23, 2013)

Atlas Super Weight Gainer did a nice job for me, although it doesn't taste great - at all!!

But as a starting point it worked for me. Just short of £40 for 5kg.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

No need for filth , seriously just try any of the bulk suppliers . If more calories needed just make it up with full fat milk.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Depending on your budget mate the couple of people I know who used *Serious mass*, it worked quite well for them.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Law08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you recommend me a good weight gainer, I would make my own with whey, oats, peanut butter e.c.t But when I'm working I don't have time to do all that.


XL Nutrition Protein and carbs is a great mass gainer!


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

strecharmstrong said:


> Bodybuilding warehouse performance mass is good and clean also very cheap:thumb:


They dont do the original mass anymore im coming to the end of the 5kg chocolate performance mass they replaced it with just the V2 stuff which they now say you have to add 3 scroops to 300 ml and its a 4k bag whereas you only add 2 scoops with the old stuff however the V2 ive not tried but not too sure if should keep on weith this or start making my own stuff.......


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

BTW has anyone tried mammoth 2500 seen it has masse sof calories in whats peoples thoughts on this?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

its a lot easier to mix your whey protein with some fine oats beforehand, then take to work in the shaker, then just add water/milk, not really any need to buy a pre-made one


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

paul81 said:


> its a lot easier to mix your whey protein with some fine oats beforehand, then take to work in the shaker, then just add water/milk, not really any need to buy a pre-made one


I always use fullfat milk I mad a shake his morning which contained:

2 scoops of performance mass

1 cup full of oats

300ml FF milk

2 tblespoons of smooth peanut butter.

Not sure exactly how many calories as i cant measure it accurately however i think its around 1200 calories.

Does this sound like a good replacement of a mass gainer and instead of actually using mass gainer in the shake using whey instead?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Robhall2805 said:


> I always use fullfat milk I mad a shake his morning which contained:
> 
> 2 scoops of performance mass
> 
> ...


theres a hell of a lot of carbs in there with the scoops of PM + oats, so it'll definitely be quite high in calories which is what you need.

price wise you'll probably be better off with replacing with whey, might make it easier on the gut with a few less carbs as well


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

paul81 said:


> theres a hell of a lot of carbs in there with the scoops of PM + oats, so it'll definitely be quite high in calories which is what you need.
> 
> price wise you'll probably be better off with replacing with whey, might make it easier on the gut with a few less carbs as well


Thats awesome news il probably replace the mass gainer with two of these shakes a day 

im just trying to bulk up as much as i can im still beginning but theres so much info to take in I dont know if to cut at the end of the bulk or what haha!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Robhall2805 said:


> Thats awesome news il probably replace the mass gainer with two of these shakes a day
> 
> im just trying to bulk up as much as i can im still beginning but theres so much info to take in I dont know if to cut at the end of the bulk or what haha!!


depends on how long you bulk for, and how much fat you put on in the process (which depends on how much rubbish you ingest!)

theres loads of stickys around the forum, and plenty of ridiculously knowledgeable people here, so your in the best place!


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

paul81 said:


> depends on how long you bulk for, and how much fat you put on in the process (which depends on how much rubbish you ingest!)
> 
> theres loads of stickys around the forum, and plenty of ridiculously knowledgeable people here, so your in the best place!


Yeah i will definately take a look I think ive gone too far into it and kinda skipped the basics im 6"2 15stone 2/3 and I want to get to 17 stone mass I dont really want to look totally cut though....I know it willl take a while and i need to keep my calories up but im not entirely sure how to get to this.... il take a look round thankyou for the help bud I really appreciate it I really want to get to this taget ive put on around 3 stone already!!


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

Robhall2805 said:


> They dont do the original mass anymore im coming to the end of the 5kg chocolate performance mass they replaced it with just the V2 stuff which they now say you have to add 3 scroops to 300 ml and its a 4k bag whereas you only add 2 scoops with the old stuff however the V2 ive not tried but not too sure if should keep on weith this or start making my own stuff.......


the v2 is the same just with added MCT and u have the option of getting 2kg or 4kg look at the nutrition breakdown and amount of servings and its the same value as the original


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

strecharmstrong said:


> the v2 is the same just with added MCT and u have the option of getting 2kg or 4kg look at the nutrition breakdown and amount of servings and its the same value as the original


I understand someones finally told me exactly what the difference is between V1 and V2 thank you!!

And is the scoop smaller in this one do you know or the same size>?????


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

Robhall2805 said:


> I understand someones finally told me exactly what the difference is between V1 and V2 thank you!!
> 
> And is the scoop smaller in this one do you know or the same size>?????


 to be honest mate I haven't used the v2 yet on the muttant mass at the mo but will be ordering sum next week I would imagine the scoop is smaller!!


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

strecharmstrong said:


> to be honest mate I haven't used the v2 yet on the muttant mass at the mo but will be ordering sum next week I would imagine the scoop is smaller!!


Hmm mutant mass ive heard good reviews about that one but it hasnt got as many calories in and is a bit more expensive right? thats one good thing about the BBW products its good cheaper stuff.

Have you tried any other mass gainers you would recommend?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Serious mass after training (I take 1 scoop before training and 1 after). Can't fault it


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> Serious mass after training (I take 1 scoop before training and 1 after). Can't fault it


Sounds like a plan to me...Cheers guys!!


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

Robhall2805 said:


> Hmm mutant mass ive heard good reviews about that one but it hasnt got as many calories in and is a bit more expensive right? thats one good thing about the BBW products its good cheaper stuff.
> 
> Have you tried any other mass gainers you would recommend?


muttant mass is pretty much same value as pm v2 and it has exactly the same amount of calories all tho pm v2 is a bit cleaner!! I would defo recommend PhD pharma gain but it is a bit more expensive


----------

